# Celeste. Closed.. lost her again



## Gazer297 (May 25, 2020)

No tips necessary.  Celeste is trapped as soon as you get out of airport.  Im taking one at a time so it should be faster.  There is supposed to be a meteor shower but it was just too slow before so things got really backed up.  Again please be patient with me as I am not very fast and I am a terrible typer in game.  If you get impatient easily you probably should skip me...lol... but no seriously.

I'll leave open for just a bit.  Please just post and I will go in order.  Oh and please leave by airport.


----------



## aericell (May 25, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Ro1 (May 25, 2020)

Can I come visit?


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (May 25, 2020)

id love to come by


----------



## Xdee (May 25, 2020)

Hii id like to stop by


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (May 25, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## SarahSays (May 25, 2020)

Hi there! I'd love to come    - Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## Mil (May 25, 2020)

I would love to come over!


----------



## Dreamest (May 25, 2020)

I’d like to visit if you’re still offering!

thank you!


----------



## Karlexus (May 25, 2020)

Hi I’d like to visit please.


----------



## bluemusicgrl (May 25, 2020)

I too would like to visit


----------



## neoqueenserenity (May 25, 2020)

Would love to come by for this! Sam from Shywine :')


----------



## Johnny829 (May 25, 2020)

I'd love to sign up please.


----------



## Gazer297 (May 25, 2020)

Stars are a bit slow right now so I may increase to 3 people after first batch.


----------



## Quinni (May 25, 2020)

Hi may I come p,ease? I've yet to get a meteor shower lol


----------



## Sami913 (May 25, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to visit  thank you!


----------



## EmilyAnne (May 25, 2020)

I’d love to come please!


----------



## biksoka (May 25, 2020)

interested


----------



## azurill (May 25, 2020)

Hello , may I please come visit.


----------



## k1234_acnh (May 25, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to come


----------



## Restin (May 25, 2020)

Hi, can I join the queue too?


----------



## Gazer297 (May 25, 2020)

Stars really are slow right now.  I may close and open later in evening if it doesnt get better.  I dont want people waiting such a long amount of time.  They were going like crazy when I opened.


----------



## wilky (May 25, 2020)

I'd love to get in line! ❤

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

I've noticed the stars get slow when someone has a bad connection..


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 25, 2020)

May I please come by as well? Thank you ^_^


----------



## Applebunny (May 25, 2020)

Id like to get in line if you open up again


----------



## jessicat_197 (May 25, 2020)

Could I please come wish on stars if u reopen c:


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 25, 2020)

is this still going?  (I just want the diy)


----------



## Gazer297 (May 26, 2020)

Reopened


----------



## jo_electric (May 26, 2020)

I’d like to stop by please


----------



## Bowserlab (May 26, 2020)

Can I visit


----------



## USN Peter (May 26, 2020)

Hi there, may I visit?


----------



## Capchir (May 26, 2020)

Hi could I stop by please?


----------



## Milano (May 26, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit!


----------



## kuubiko (May 26, 2020)

hihi! i’d love to visit if you’re still open!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 26, 2020)

I’d like to come over


----------



## angiepie (May 26, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## crepuscularrr (May 26, 2020)

if you’re still open i’d like to visit!


----------



## Gazer297 (May 26, 2020)

Ughhh sombody quietly left so i lost her again


----------

